# We just started SEXTING...HELP!



## <3 my hubs! (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok so I need some help...I am very shy when it comes to all this so bare with me..lol

H and I have started venturing into sexting...and Im lost! Im horrible at "dirty talk" during sex (which id love to get better at) and I draw a blank every time he sends me dirty text....everyone says "just say what you wanna do"...but it seems harder (hehe) then they make it sound. 

HELP!:scratchhead:


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Tell him what you're gonna DO to him honestly. 

How you can't wait to have his **** in your ***** or mouth when you two get together later. 

Ask him what he wants to do and follow up on it. Like if he says he wants to go down on you follow up with just exactly how he is going to be using his tongue and lips service you. 

Also any physical reactions you get to his sext msgs send them back to him. Getting wet, nipples hard, those are real turn ons.

The best is anticipation. I've gotten sext at work from GF and I keep thinking about it in my mind and can't wait until its time for me to leave.

The promises and anticipations make the sex much hotter.


----------



## <3 my hubs! (Aug 22, 2012)

Kasler said:


> Tell him what you're gonna DO to him honestly.
> 
> How you can't wait to have his **** in your ***** or mouth when you two get together later.
> 
> ...




Good stuff...makes a little more scene.


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

If you don't want to be so aggressive, use teasing flirty words. I send these constantly and my wife will never respond but they still do what they are supposed to do. A few from my phone for this week:

Not trying to be provocative. Just comparing notes. Was last night smokin' hot or what?

1-Day going OK? 2-You can keep your pants on 3-But I will chase you until we get skin to skin tonight. (on period of course).

Try to have fun we it. We do have a few laughs as I try to lob these into her phone at inopportune times. I can imagine her across from a colleague with her face blushing.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Try to have fun with....relax....just let the dirty words flow. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

Relax and get comfortable. 

When I sexting my husband, I tell him that "When he comes home from work, I want his pants off and his *** in my mouth." or "I can't wait to taste him." (if you swallow). 

I have a very aggressive personality, and those work for me. I think the biggest thing is to lower your Inhibitions and let the words fly. Imagine how he feels when he reads your texts.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife texted me a pick of her naked foot. Then of her knee. Then of her thigh. Then, well you can imagine. She's such a tease.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Why don't you buy an erotic magazine or book to give you some ideas since it's already in writing?


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

My wife texted me with with "I love you to the moon and back" my reply "I love your moon, back and crack"....then she said "I want you to spank that moon" and I replied "whack!"

Hahahah. We are pretty good at it..


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

I texted with "I had salad for lunch" her reply was "I can toss some salad!"

I could go on and on and on....


----------



## Ducky316 (Aug 16, 2012)

Go buy Fifty Shades of Grey! It's incredibly ahhh inspiring!!! Yes INSPIRING!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

If you're not hot and bothered (or pretending to be) he'll have a harder time getting there too. "I can't stop thinking about last night when you _____" or "I just want to come to your office and ______". Physical reactions is good too. 

And just relax. It's just your husband. I'm sure he's not going to break your relationship over an awkward sext. Hopefully you know him and trust him, so try things out and then ask for feedback later. (If they're good ones, his reaction when your together again is probably all the feedback you'll need!)


----------



## Gorky75 (Aug 22, 2012)

<3 my hubs! said:


> Ok so I need some help...I am very shy when it comes to all this so bare with me..lol
> 
> H and I have started venturing into sexting...and Im lost! Im horrible at "dirty talk" during sex (which id love to get better at) and I draw a blank every time he sends me dirty text....everyone says "just say what you wanna do"...but it seems harder (hehe) then they make it sound.
> 
> HELP!:scratchhead:


Think of the things you don't tell anyone. The dirtiest things you keep to yourself about your wants and desires.... then woman up and type!


----------



## lapdog (Jul 12, 2013)

joelmacdad said:


> My wife texted me with with "I love you to the moon and back" my reply "I love your moon, back and crack"....then she said "I want you to spank that moon" and I replied "whack!"
> 
> Hahahah. We are pretty good at it..


Nice and flirty. The kind of stuff that gets your imagination racing, that is the power of sexting.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

One of the very best sext messages I ever got from my wife was just a "picture message" of her blouse unbuttoned, lace push-up bra, and most of her large breasts spilling out of them. 

Quite the turn on, considering she had taken the photo while in the ladies room at work.

If you have the ability of sending picture or photo messages, that is always a turn on for most men, since we are very visual creatures.
After all, a picture is worth a thousand words!!!


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Ducky316 said:


> Go buy Fifty Shades of Grey! It's incredibly ahhh inspiring!!! Yes INSPIRING!!!:smthumbup:


Pardon my cynicism but FSOG is so inspiring it was the icing on the cake that inspired my WS to have an affair. What a page turner


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I've tried this and my W is too reserved to get into it. I texted her that I could still smell her on my fingers and didn't get a reply.


----------



## lapdog (Jul 12, 2013)

My wife and I are more into the innuendoes and let your mind run wild hints than the porn sounding stuff. We just like it better. One of our recent exchanges as she was returning home for travel for work. After a few exchanges about being naked and ready.

Her: Have to go now. Boarding. Looking forward to a nice long ride. Maybe I will get a little sleep.
Me: Well ,I was going to offer to give you a nice long ride, but if all you are going to do is sleep...?

About 10 minutes later, I get:
Her: Not good, we are 15 in line for take off and all planes are stopped due to approaching stormy weather.
Her (a few min later): AC not working well, I sure am getting thirsty and scratchy throat. Do you have anything to help ? 
Me: What did you have in mind?
Her: Big gulp maybe ?
Me(after a couple min delay on purpose): Just went to check. Seem to be all out of cups for big gulp. Maybe I could have some delivered lickety split.
Her: Don't worry about the cups. Can't I just have my big gulp directly from the dispenser ?
Me: I don't see a problem with that. We have some large napkins that you could tuck in you neck like a bib.
Her: Why do I need a bib? 
Me: Remember all the trouble Monica got into because she got stains on her dress from spillage?
Her: No problem, I will have the tip of the dispenser so far down, I promise no spillage, just gulping. Pilot announcement, moving, gotta go. Can't wait to get some relief for this throat. Will call when landed
Her, later: Touchdown. will call when I have luggage. Oh...can you bring pair of panties ? I gave mine to the cute NTS guy as keepsake for the extra thorough pat down he gave me. And don't forget to have my big gulp ready.
Her( 10 min later): Have luggage, where are you ?
Me: Have problem. Sitting in cell phone lot with imagination running wild, heart pounding, pulse racing, forehead sweating, and throbbing hard spot in crotch area. Do you think it is ok to drive?
Her: Oh, you better get here quickly so I can see about helping. Cell phone lot should be pretty empty this time of night, if you stop there on way out, I think I know how to relieve most of those issues. Actually, pretty sure that when I relieve that problem with the hardness in your crotch area, the others will subside. Worth a try ?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

you do not need to text back. Send him a picture instead. Like your nipple, you pulling up your dress to show lacy panties, a selfie showing a boob slip.


----------

